
Ubuntu 20.04: Welcome to the future, Linux LTS disciples - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1672493
======
chrisma0
I'm really interested in seeing how the Zsys management tool develops. The
article claims that what Canonical brings to the table is "a solid background
in producing GUIs that make tools like ZFS more accessible for users". Is that
really the case? Or is that more the realm of desktop environments like GNOME?

~~~
danielscrubs
No matter if it's true or not, I hope this will become a focuspoint.

------
SomeoneFromCA
They clearly were not paying attention to the snaps debacle. But they may turn
out to be right, for bad reasons.

